# WTB: Neo RB20/25 Stock Breather from Valve Cover (two outlets)



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a stock breather outlet from a Neo series RB20 or 25, shipped to the USA. It's the one with the two outlets, circles in the attached diagrams. I cannot find a part number for this piece, it appears to only come with the valve cover. I know it's removable, because I can buy AN replacement fittings. I want to keep the original hoses, so not wanting to go to the AN fitting.


----------

